# Beyond the Beer Commercial



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2005)

http://headlines.agapepress.org/archive/2/102005mf.asp

Nice story.


----------



## beach_bum (3 Mar 2005)

A very nice story indeed.  Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## 407QOCH (5 Mar 2005)

Wow good story.


----------



## jswift872 (6 Mar 2005)

that story was neat


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (15 Mar 2005)

On the program that day we were discussing the report that some Europeans were disgusted with the Super Bowl commercial of American soldiers getting applause in an airport. The critics thought it too extreme in its patriotism and a possible incitement to further war.

If I saw a soldier I would tell " Thanks a lot."


----------



## NiTz (16 Mar 2005)

what a nice article.. wow!


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Mar 2005)

Excellent story! 

Here's a link to the original ad by Anheuser-Busch...

www.herosalute.com/states/big_game_ad.html


----------



## atticus (25 Mar 2005)

Wow, thats a good commecial. Its really a shame that you don't see patriotism here like that. Why should they care what a few Europeans think about that? Chances are that they are a loud minority in their own country.


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

I don't think we'll ever see such patriotism here. We would have rocks and potatoes thrown at us instead, with lots of hippies saying : no war for oil! I hate them. I don't know for the other provinces but I sure know that in Quebec, patriotism simply doesn't exist.



Cheers!


----------



## RatCatcher (28 Mar 2005)

What do we get for commercials...Walmart in Winnipeg and Tim Hortons on the seas....


----------



## pbi (4 Apr 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> I don't think we'll ever see such patriotism here. We would have rocks and potatoes thrown at us instead, with lots of hippies saying : no war for oil! I hate them. I don't know for the other provinces but I sure know that in Quebec, patriotism simply doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Really? Maybe where you live. In Edmonton and Winnipeg, 3 PPCLI (and the attached coy from 2 PPCLI) got very friendly welcomes on their return from their combat operation in Afghanistan. I attended the municipal reception that was put on for C/2PP downtown at the Convention Centre: I didn't see any hippies anywhere.

Cheers.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (4 Apr 2005)

The hippies are there. They're well camouflaged. Their trade craft is good. They're everywhere. EVERYWHERE! Look, there's one now!!!!

In BC, there is much opposition to the military on school campuses and whatnot. It's amazing how the people who naysay the military are themselves acting like fascists....Ban military advertising of all kinds on school campuses.......Uh huh........Next thing they'll start burning history books because it might insight war-like tendencies in those who read them......

"Soldiers and dogs, keep off grass"........Until we're useful, or needed again. 

That being said, I have been out in uniform and had people thank me for keeping their country safe..........

It's not ALL bad out there and the ones who do support us, I think really mean it...... 

Nice story. PBI, I'm glad many of those who live in Edmonton received a warm welcome.


----------



## NiTz (4 Apr 2005)

Yes that's a good thing they got welcome so well. I live nearby a University and there are LOTS of hippies, so maybe am I overrating their presence in the entire population? It's because I see them everywhere I go, and now they're on strike against the government and they've put on tents on the grass in front of the university.. hehe.. the trick is that it's -10 celcius outside, the grass is wet with over an inch of water on it and it's raining all the time.Well done for them! 


Cheers!


----------



## R031button (6 Apr 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Yes that's a good thing they got welcome so well. I live nearby a University and there are LOTS of hippies, so maybe am I overrating their presence in the entire population? It's because I see them everywhere I go, and now they're on strike against the government and they've put on tents on the grass in front of the university.. hehe.. the trick is that it's -10 celcius outside, the grass is wet with over an inch of water on it and it's raining all the time.Well done for them!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



SOuneds like perfect patroling weather


----------

